
Feature checklist dysfunction: Twitter vs. Google Buzz - fogus
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2171-feature-checklist-dysfunction-twitter-vs-google-buzz
======
hasanove
Simple or not, but I remember statistics that some 65% of first-time users do
not get Twitter and leave. So it seems like it is not only about having less
features.

------
robotron
"dizzying complexity"? Seriously? Have Internet users really degenerated to
being that stupid?

